# Letter as proof of employment to bank



## Rocky Love (22 May 2007)

Hi,

Does anyone have any pointers on this. Have a meeting tomorrow regarding a BOI loan ive been approved for. However ive been asked to bring along id, proof of address and a letter from my employer stating how much i earn per month and for how long ive been employed.

Are the bank likely to check up on the letter? I work for  a small business and with my boss being away Ive totally forgot to get him to do up the letter. Which means im sitting here contemplating typing one up in his absence and handing it in.

He wont be back for three weeks and i need the loan before then! any ideas, suggestions really appreciated.

thanks


----------



## pinkyBear (23 May 2007)

Hi there, 
This is fairly standard practice with banks, has your manager a secratary that she could draw one up for you - you can fill in your own salary and she sign it for you...


----------



## so-crates (23 May 2007)

Presenting a letter to a bank purporting to be from your employer that you typed up without the say-so or the approval of your employer would be ... ill-advised to say the least. Even if they didn't check up on it, you are consciously and intentionally deceiving the bank, no matter how honest the contents of the letter or how promptly you inform your employer of it, etc., it has not actually been authorised by them when you present it. I agree with PinkyBear, it is evidence of employment and income that they are looking at, if that can be provided by the business (rather than by the individual you report to) then it should satisfy the bank.


----------



## aishling (23 May 2007)

Would a payslip and the oldest tax statement showing your current employment satify the bank until your manager is back? Surely this would be prove your income and period of employment...


----------



## pinkyBear (23 May 2007)

> Would a payslip and the oldest tax statement


 - no banks do look for this information as it informs them of you contractual status - permanent, probation or what ever  the tax and payslips are also required...


----------

